# Clean Tank



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just wondering how often should I clean my fish tank? Someone told once a month but my fish tank grows alge quickly.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you should be doing 25-40% water changes every week..hopefully the tank is heated and kept at a temp of 80-82 F.....and also that it is filtered...the filter should be cleaned every 2-3 weeks depending on tank size and bioload...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

like loha said, all depends on tank size and bioload. If you have a 20g with one betta, you wont need to change the water that often. Once a week is a good rule of thumb, but doesn't always apply.

I for example only clean my fishtanks every two weeks, but they are only about half full of water and the other half is plants  so they help in keeping the water nitrate free. I really should clean the water once a week but I am too lazy. 

If you have algae problems this can be due to too much light, but also too much waste (aka food for the algae). Try giving your tank a good vacuming when you clean it, and if not all the food is eaten feed less You also don't need to scrub all the algae of, just the front side so you can still see the fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a lazy fishkeeper. I way understock my fish tanks and plant them really heavily. I only water change about once every 2 months and it works out fine for me. I have 1 juvenile betta in an 8 gallon tank planted to the brim. Might not work for you though.


----------

